# Global Coral Bleaching Event



## Anorion (Oct 8, 2015)

> For just the third time on record, scientists say they are now watching the unfolding of a massive worldwide coral bleaching event, spanning the globe from Hawaii to the Indian Ocean. And they fear that thanks to warm sea temperatures, the ultimate result could be the loss of more than 12,000 square kilometers, or over 4,500 square miles, of coral this year — with particularly strong impacts in Hawaii and other U.S. tropical regions, and potentially continuing into 2016.
> 
> The event is being brought on by a combination of global warming, a very strong El Nino event, and the so-called warm “blob” in the Pacific Ocean, say the researchers, part of a consortium including the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration as well as XL Catlin Seaview Survey, The University of Queensland in Australia, and Reef Check.
> 
> ...



Scientists say a dramatic worldwide coral bleaching event is now underway - The Washington Post


----------



## Desmond (Oct 8, 2015)

Well, the end times are indeed near.


----------



## Faun (Oct 8, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Well, the end times are indeed near.



nope, still long way.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 9, 2015)

It's only a matter of time.


----------

